# Stage left / Stage right?



## Vince (Nov 1, 2006)

This is only directed at those of us that play guitar live or have in the past. Bassists, drummers, and you freaks that can actually sing, all you guys fuck off 

Do you guys like to be on stage left or stage right most of the time? Stage left would be like where Petrucci is on stage for DT, stage right would be like where Jim Matheos is for Fates Warning.

I'll do either, but I'm a big fan of stage left. I like being near the hi-hat of the drummer, so I can hear the front and backbeats & stay in time. Plus, I hear slightly better out of my right ear, so it's good for me to keep that ear turned toward the band. Also, being that I'm a lot of the time kinda 'directing' from my place, it's easy to turn to the bassist and/or drummer and key in on what they're doing without turning my whole body around.


----------



## Jason (Nov 1, 2006)

+1 to being hh side..I also like to be by myself over there too


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 1, 2006)

I've been stage left since 1989.


----------



## noodles (Nov 1, 2006)

I was on stage left since 1994.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 1, 2006)

noodles said:


> I was on stage left since 1994.



We could switch, but you need to keep the bass player.


----------



## noodles (Nov 1, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> We could switch, but you need to keep the bass player.



With the way he is live, it would be safer if we gave him a side by himself.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 1, 2006)

Another vote for stage left here too. I'll do either, but I prefer stage left. I tend to stand slightly side on facing right with my left foot forward when playing and I can see across the stage and the audience that way.


----------



## Christopher (Nov 1, 2006)

I actually end up doing a bit of both. I always run our little PA rig and monitor system for the band so in the shitty little places I usually play it all depends on what's handy. Since I end up taking most of the power outlets it all depends on where they're located. 

As for preference I really don't care as long as I have enough room to move around and can see / hear everyone else. Whenever we have a sub bass player I end up being on the side where I can turn and he can see my fretboard.


----------



## Mr. S (Nov 1, 2006)

i used to be stage right, but recently i got forced into stage left and just stayed there in my other bands, i dont know why but i do find it quite comfortable having a 'side' i dont know why that is, its just nice to have an area thats yours on stage, i dunno quite odd really  that said i do tend to walk arround alot whilst playing so i dont tend to stay over there on my own


----------



## Shikaru (Nov 1, 2006)

While I do sing, I always like to have the bassist on stage right, as he's left handed so our headstocks are pointing away from each other. Helps to avoid clashes mid-song


----------



## Kotex (Nov 1, 2006)

Stage left FTW!


----------



## OzzyC (Nov 1, 2006)

never actually played live yet but if i did stage left


----------



## SevenatoR (Nov 1, 2006)

Stage right since 2002. Stage Left prior to....maybe time to change again. FTW!!!!


----------



## heavy7-665 (Nov 1, 2006)

stage left cause i swing a jump around like a freak so the other guitarist and the bassist our afraid of being taken out.


----------



## garcia3441 (Nov 1, 2006)

Stage left.


----------



## DSS3 (Nov 1, 2006)

Not pick at all, but I prefer stage left.


----------



## Leon (Nov 1, 2006)

for my first gig, i was stage right. i think this friday i'm going to try to move forward, so that i'm more infront of the drum kit. i don't sing, but with a keyboard player and a bass player, and two chick singers, i think it'd even out the stage clutter a bit.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Nov 2, 2006)

the band i was in in high school, i was stage right, except for two shows that we did without the other guitarist, where i was on stage left. in Recently Vacated Graves, i seem to usually be stage left. Requia isn't quite ready to do shows yet, so don't know yet how that'll work out....plus, the other guitarist is also the vocalist.


----------



## Donnie (Nov 2, 2006)

Always stage right for some reason. I never chose it. It just happens.


----------



## astrocreep (Nov 2, 2006)

Stage right, I'm a southpaw and don't want the headstock clash.... having said that with the way stages round here are set up I normally get stuck stage left anyany.


----------



## Ancestor (Nov 2, 2006)

astrocreep said:


> Stage right, I'm a southpaw and don't want the headstock clash.... having said that with the way stages round here are set up I normally get stuck stage left anyany.



I think that I would want stage right if I was a lefty. I dunno, I think that there should be guitar risers, too. I like stage left. I play better there.


----------



## Regor (Nov 2, 2006)

IIRC, I've always played Stage Right. But not cuz I like it better. Doesn't matter to me which side I'm on, cuz frankly I like to run around on stage anyways. But I think due to convention, and by that I mean my gear has always taken up more floor space than my lead guitarist's setup, we've stuck me on one side, and the bass guitar/lead guitar on the other side. Also, that way, you've got 2 parts of rhythm on each side of the drum set when there's a solo going.


----------



## Drew (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm not sure which exactly is stage left and stage right - band or audience perspective? If we go from band perspective, I tend to set up a lot on Stage Right, but that's not really due to any conscious decision or anything, and I'll happily go both ways. 

There's a lot to be said for being on the left next to the high hat, but I guess if I were to jsutify I'd rather have the bassist there. For me, the "groove" of a particular song really comes down to the bass and drums, and my job as a guitarist is to compliment what they're doing and add melodic interest. For what it's worth, you'll find bands like Tool setting up this way, with the bass next to the hi-hat, and they seem to have a very similar conception of the roll of the guitar in a "band" as I do. 

But, really, I'm flexible, if a band wants me ont he left, I can do it.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Nov 2, 2006)

Drew said:


> I'm not sure which exactly is stage left and stage right - band or audience perspective? If we go from band perspective, I tend to set up a lot on Stage Right, but that's not really due to any conscious decision or anything, and I'll happily go both ways.


when you're standing on stage and looking out toward the audience, stage left is your left, and stage right is your right.


----------



## keithb (Nov 2, 2006)

I've always been on stage left when I have a choice - I somehow always feel safer pointing my headstock away from people


----------



## svart (Nov 2, 2006)

my previous band I mostly was stage left, but with this one I've been stage right since 2004 and after that things never changed...


----------



## Matt Crooks (Nov 2, 2006)

I don't have a strong preference, but I've been stage right most of the time.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Nov 2, 2006)

I STARTED OUT STAGE LEFT, THEN CHANGED ABOUT 15 YEARS AGO TO STAGE RIGHT TO ACCOMODATE MY KEYBOARD RIG & ACOUSTIC ON A GRACIE STAND.

THE MAIN DRAWBACK FOR ME WAS ALWAYS THE RIDE CYMBAL. THAT THING IS SO LOUD, ESPECIALLY WHEN HE'D HIT THE BELL OF IT, IT ALWAYS HURT WHEN HE'D DO THAT.


----------



## Buzz762 (Nov 2, 2006)

Drew said:


> I'll happily go both ways.


 


I tend to stay stage right because my drummer has a habit of losing sticks and statistically, they fly towards stage left more than stage right.


----------



## AXEMASTER (Nov 8, 2006)

Stage left by far the best. my only problem with it is support beams at some clubs hitting my headstock.


----------



## Dylan7620 (Nov 8, 2006)

stage right for me. just because i've practiced that way all the time. and i move around more so on stage then the other musicians so the other guitarist and bassist go on stage left. so stage right is my territory


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Nov 8, 2006)

I played stage left back when I played bass in my old band. Then I got a new band where I played guitar, I played the first show stage right. From then on, I've been stage left.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 9, 2006)

Stage Left since '95. Although if possible a variety of stage positions is always good!


----------



## nitelightboy (Nov 9, 2006)

Stage left. I tend to get abit crazy on stage and it's good to keep that pointy Ibby headstock away from people


----------



## noodles (Nov 9, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> Stage left. I tend to get abit crazy on stage and it's good to keep that pointy Ibby headstock away from people



I just keep it pointed directly at our bassist.


----------



## Cancer (Nov 9, 2006)

Huh..?!??!??.. stage left. Every band I've been in stage left, no particular reason though, at least none I can think of right now.


----------



## includao (Nov 9, 2006)

nitelightboy said:


> Stage left. I tend to get abit crazy on stage and it's good to keep that pointy Ibby headstock away from people









that doesn't help much


----------



## Stitch (Nov 9, 2006)

Stage left - it was the side i was lumped on @ my first gig and i have just stayed there since. Feels weird going anywhere else. I'll occasionally go centrestage with the singer if i am doing the bass-ier vocals.


----------

